# 2 OS VG.21 motors



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Both of these motors have less than half a gallon. Excellent shape. $110 shipped or $100 local. I will bring them to Treys if anyone is interested.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Both for $100?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I will buy both rite now or me and CV can split-1 each.i need one for my buddy comning in from new orleans for the ROAR regional.....call me 832-527-6825


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Each fellas. I'm not a crackhead lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

oh well.....just checking.....you know me, always looking for a good deal!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yea mr ebay LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*hater!*



Big Phil said:


> yea mr ebay LOL


don't be hatin!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> don't be hatin!


i aint hatin on you just ebay


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I was gonna write a big speech about how ebay has changed the marketplace and has challenged retail stores on how they do business.....and whether it's better to fight the market changes it has caused, or to embrace and work with them......but I think it might start some carp!

I will say this to ebay haters: you hate on ebay when it beats you out of a sell, but when you snag that item you've been looking for for 6 months super-duper cheap, you're loving ebay at that moment!

No argument intended here.....just sharing some thoughts.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

see??? carp!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

you cant race at ebay ok i am done


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

oohhhh double carp!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL paul you kill me


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man I want to debate sooooooo bad!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

have you ever debated with your self?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

come on cort tell me we dont have to debate we can talk


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

nah.....the whole "buy on the net vs. buy local" is a nasty debate........it's like the abortion issue of RC, and people can't help but take it personal if you disagree with them, so I will refrain


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Paul, Do you want me to bring one of the motors with me tomorrow?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I have one motor left.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Paul, Do you want me to bring one of the motors with me tomorrow?


I am going to try to get out there Donnie, but i definately want one. i can paypal you the money if need be for you to keep it for me.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats cool. I will bring it with me. I will bring those mounts and the flywheel also.


----------

